
Google will not renew Pentagon contract that upset employees - luisobo
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/technology/google-pentagon-project-maven.html
======
probably_wrong
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17208892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17208892)

------
organicmultiloc
We already have troops stationed in 146 countries around the world, the
thought of adding killer AI drone capabilities to the mix isn't exactly
comforting.

Then of course, if gets sold to everyone labeled an "ally" by whatever
administration in five years time.

------
kevinpro
It’s likely that it’ll continue under Alphabet instead of Google, as a
seperate entity. According to those leaked emails, they clearly stated the
financial benefit if pursuing the collaboration, so I assume they’ll spin it
out of the Google plex but keep it inside the Alphabet portfolio

